# Looking for some high end shrimp



## Shrimp Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

I currently breed all grades of CRS and am looking to add some different shrimp to my collection. Does anyone out there know where I can get some nice shrimp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Frank aka jiang604


----------

